# Grow Your Own Hops?



## SJW (21/4/04)

Well, can you? If anyone does, could you fill me in on the details. It cant be too hard. But would be a great little side project to have in the ol veg. garden.


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

Mate there a weed anyone can grow them.
The romans used to refer to the growth has 'like a wolf amoung sheep' hence the name the wolve plant. they used to grow wildly in the outside rome etc.

You can grow quite a few varriteies so look out for some come the end of winter and the end of spring.
this year will have about a selection of 20 different types.
So far i have four types which will double come this season.

anyway they should do well enough in NSW.
so give it a go. i think they are a awesome looking vine aswell.
mine are only growing in 25 litre plant pots.
the first year don't expect them to do that well but don't be supprised either if they take of like mad.
growing tips is just water everyday thats it.

jayse


----------



## wardy (21/4/04)

does anyone know when they are coming into season? hop rhyzomes that is? Most of the hbs guys aren't exactly sure, some say May, some say September? Does anyone have a reliable supplier? i noticed grumpies have them on their site, any purchased hop rhyzomes off them?

cheers


----------



## ben_sa (21/4/04)

Dave at goliaths said to me June/July is the best time to plant, Ask him, He showed me a big fat book on the Brewers Garden!

Ben


----------



## Jovial_Monk (21/4/04)

I think we got the hop rhizomes a little later than that last year.

You need to put them in a raised bed, raise it by digging in a few sacks caow manure. do not let the roots get waterlogged, I watered by slowly running hose once a week, Early in the season they need a bit of shade, by late spring when they have grown a bit they need lots of sunlight, plant facing north where they will get the sun all day.

From my 3 first year vines I got 500g green hops, equivalent to 125g dried hops. hope to get more like 500g off each vine this year.

Have ordered 24 Goldings rhizomes, available for $25 each (unless they cost more than what I paid last year)

Jovial Monk


----------



## kbekus (22/4/04)

hey Jovial_Monk,

I'd like to purchase one of those goldings hops rhizomes from you if you've got any left.... (when they come in).

As for when to plant, I believe early September is good. I've got a two year old Pride of Ringwood bine that grows fantastically. They're pretty leafy. so they do like the water and the fertiliser though. But as others have said, they're easy to grow, like a weed 

Kristan


----------



## Gout (22/4/04)

assign me a Goldings also, I'd love a cascade, saaz and then a POR to complete my hop garden... for now


----------

